# R.I.P indie my baby



## ant29nhampton

yesterday at midday i had to sadly have my baby girl indie put to sleep we battled against her liver diease for 6 weeks she was my life r.i.p my baby i will all ways miss you


----------



## tommybhoy

Aw man! Gutted for your loss! R.I.P. Indie


----------



## Tds79

so sorry hun i know how much she ment to you xxx rip indie xxx


----------



## Shell195

Wht a stunning girl she was
Run free at the bridge Indie


----------



## geckocrazy14

Oh no , so sad! Sorry for your loss. She was beautiful!


----------



## ant29nhampton

thankyou so much im so lost and sad i cant put into words how much i miss her


----------



## selina20

Sorry to hear of your loss. Dallys are fab dogs and companions.

RIP pretty girl


----------



## ant29nhampton

selina20 said:


> Sorry to hear of your loss. Dallys are fab dogs and companions.
> 
> RIP pretty girl


 thankyou there a great breed indie was sooo great bless her


----------



## lovespids

I was heartbroken when my Boxer Moses died and my promise to him was that i would never buy another dog i would only rescue i now have 3 more all rescues and for some reason it helped me cope with my loss(I have 6 dogs)when your ready take a look on Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide and you could give a wonderful life to an unloved dog like the fab life you gave beautiful Indie thinking about ya x


----------



## ant29nhampton

lovespids said:


> I was heartbroken when my Boxer Moses died and my promise to him was that i would never buy another dog i would only rescue i now have 3 more all rescues and for some reason it helped me cope with my loss(I have 6 dogs)when your ready take a look on Dog Rescue Pages - UK dog rescue homes, centres and shelters guide and you could give a wonderful life to an unloved dog like the fab life you gave beautiful Indie thinking about ya x


 thankyou for that will look when im ready cant face looking at the moment as im sooo hart broken and lost without her


----------



## skyepuppy

Awwww i love dogs and cats to soft i am R.I.P little one.


----------



## twinkles

oh no Ant i am so sorry  R.I.P Indieeace:


----------



## ant29nhampton

twinkles said:


> oh no Ant i am so sorry  R.I.P Indieeace:


 thankyou its been 2 weeks now and finding it so hard without her


----------



## twinkles

oh bless ya keep your chin up xx


----------



## purple-vixen

RIP Indie  xx


----------



## ant29nhampton

thankyou guys she been gone 5 weeks now and i still cant get my head round that she gone but im shore i will in time


----------



## yonark

i am so sorry. 
i know what you are going through, it has been 2 years since i lost my chloe and there isn't a day goes by that i don't think of her. 
it will take time and things will get better but you never forget.


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx

do you mind me askin how old she was? very pretty dog. i often have moments where i think of all the pets we have lost over the years and cry. the saddness never leaves you but it does fade a little, and you will never forget the time you had with them 

sleep well gorgeous girl x

bit tearful now <sob>


----------



## ant29nhampton

xXFooFooLaFluffXx said:


> do you mind me askin how old she was? very pretty dog. i often have moments where i think of all the pets we have lost over the years and cry. the saddness never leaves you but it does fade a little, and you will never forget the time you had with them
> 
> sleep well gorgeous girl x
> 
> bit tearful now <sob>


thankyou all guys for all your kind words indie was only 8 yrs old


----------



## robertread

Sorry for you loss mate


----------



## skyepuppy

how old was she. 

i bowl you lots of kiss spotty dog :flrt: 

you were loved up in till you went 

you are litte angel :halo: 
you were a lucky dog


----------

